
Codebase Search Results with TF-IDF for diversity and conciseness [pdf] - techbio
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~lmartie/msr_preprint.pdf
======
techbio
Any experience with higher order search engines for code? Especially for the
purpose of refactoring and de-duplicating for DRY cutting?

